# OfficialBoredomFurries Discord Server



## Yakamaru (Dec 31, 2017)

We don't allow new members anymore as of this moment.


----------



## RazorTheFox (Jan 10, 2018)

Seems interesting I would love to join ^w^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2018)

Server currently have 117 members and going strong. I guess staff must be doing *something* correctly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2018)

I think this thread needs a bump. =w=


----------



## stimpy (Feb 27, 2018)

sounds like fun


----------



## Ginza (Feb 27, 2018)

I can attest, it's a lovely server! Full of nice, and fun people


----------



## Foxboxunion (Mar 13, 2018)

I'd like to join your server if thats cool.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2018)

Foxboxunion said:


> I'd like to join your server if thats cool.


Shit. Didn't see this post until now. >///<

Will send you an invite immediately.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 20, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Can I join?


Sure. Will send you an invite. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Uncle Jackalope (Apr 9, 2018)

May I join?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2018)

Uncle Jackalope said:


> May I join?


Oh, sorry. Didn't see the reply until now. It's been buried in other threads and the like. >_<

Will send you an invite in a sec.


----------



## Gemeny (Aug 1, 2018)

may I join..?


----------

